# 2017 Audi S3 HP and AWD Upgrades to older models



## AZ. (Apr 18, 2014)

R&T is saying that not only will the 2017 refresh give the S3 10 more HP but also, that "Audi retuned the stability control and the all-wheel-drive system's brain to be more S3 specific in their action We take that to mean a more permissive stability control system and an all-wheel-drive setup that shifts more power to the rear axle more of the time."

If that is the case and they just changed the programming, do you think it is possible that the dealer will "flash" the 2017 ECU programs to a 2016? Or is that not possible?

Link:
http://www.caranddriver.com/news/2017-audi-s3-sedan-official-photos-and-info-news


----------



## lloydjs4 (Feb 1, 2016)

Keep in mind that the 310 hp is Euro spec at this point. No word on US models. The euro spec motor has a very different fuel system. Even if they made no change to the US model engine, the euro programming would not carry over. The new transmission is a 7 spd w/ wet clutch vs. our 6 spd w/ dry clutch, so no transmission upgrades either. I assume ESC tuning *might* be transferable, but unlikely. I wonder if the tranny is the same now between 4 and 5 cylinder models.....

I think the best we can hope for is a flash capability to get Android Auto, or Carplay.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

lloydjs4 said:


> Keep in mind that the 310 hp is Euro spec at this point. No word on US models. The euro spec motor has a very different fuel system. Even if they made no change to the US model engine, the euro programming would not carry over. The new transmission is a 7 spd w/ wet clutch vs. our 6 spd w/ dry clutch, so no transmission upgrades either. I assume ESC tuning *might* be transferable, but unlikely. I wonder if the tranny is the same now between 4 and 5 cylinder models.....
> 
> I think the best we can hope for is a flash capability to get Android Auto, or Carplay.


CarPlay requires a hardware change:-/


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

lloydjs4 said:


> Keep in mind that the 310 hp is Euro spec at this point. No word on US models. The euro spec motor has a very different fuel system. Even if they made no change to the US model engine, the euro programming would not carry over. The new transmission is a 7 spd w/ wet clutch vs. our 6 spd w/ dry clutch, so no transmission upgrades either. I assume ESC tuning *might* be transferable, but unlikely. I wonder if the tranny is the same now between 4 and 5 cylinder models.....
> 
> I think the best we can hope for is a flash capability to get Android Auto, or Carplay.


Our 6 speed is dry clutch? I thought it was wet......


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

VWNCC said:


> Our 6 speed is dry clutch? I thought it was wet......


I'm pretty sure the US-spec A3 and S3 with the dual-clutch is wet-clutch. The lower-power ones sold overseas with other engines had dry-clutch ones.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

araemo said:


> I'm pretty sure the US-spec A3 and S3 with the dual-clutch is wet-clutch. The lower-power ones sold overseas with other engines had dry-clutch ones.


Yea, that's what I thought, so when the other poster said that our 6 speed is dry clutch, I was confused.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

VWNCC said:


> Yea, that's what I thought, so when the other poster said that our 6 speed is dry clutch, I was confused.


What I'm not terribly sure of is what the US-spec fwd 1.8 A3 and FWD diesel A3 use.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

AZ. said:


> ...If that is the case and they just changed the programming, do you think it is possible that the dealer will "flash" the 2017 ECU programs to a 2016?...


Not likely at all. That generally doesn't happen with cars. The manufacturers offer updates to fix problems, not to make older cars match the output of new ones they are trying to sell today. Tesla is the only automaker that provides functional updates and often they are not free.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

The six speed S-Tronic in the A3 is a wet clutch.


----------



## AZ. (Apr 18, 2014)

Has anyone gotten their dealership to "flash" their car with newer software from a new facelift year model?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Pretty nice info! Lets wait and see if they can flash the earlier versions later on. I like the new upgrades planned for the new Audi A3/S3.


----------



## ChrisF1 (Jul 24, 2007)

I have a bridge to sell you if you think Audi is going to update an old model with software from a mid model refresh. Not gonna happen.


----------



## 1998GTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2005)

No thanks.. I keep my 6 speed DSG which works great and is fast and I stick with my APR tune which puts far more power. I seen this movie many times before, Dodge sold the Stealths TT with more power and it was the boost increase. They normally tweak the power slightly to make it look like there are mechanicals improvements. I am happy with the 2016 product. 

If someone argues about the 7 speed vs the 6 speed then I would say: why not going 8 speed? or 9 speed? or 10 speed?


----------



## Diztek (May 27, 2004)

Only thing I'm jealous of is car play. Other than that, I love my 2016.


----------



## AXZ (Nov 9, 2009)

1998GTIVR6 said:


> No thanks.. I keep my 6 speed DSG which works great and is fast and I stick with my APR tune which puts far more power. I seen this movie many times before, Dodge sold the Stealths TT with more power and it was the boost increase. They normally tweak the power slightly to make it look like there are mechanicals improvements. I am happy with the 2016 product.
> 
> If someone argues about the 7 speed vs the 6 speed then I would say: why not going 8 speed? or 9 speed? or 10 speed?



I have the RS3 and the S3.

for long distances I prefer having the 7th speed DQ500 box because at 180kmh the engine is at 3k rpm.

in the S3 with 6th speed DQ250 box at 180kmh the engine runs at 4k rpm.

regards


----------



## dcsh (Dec 23, 2015)

There is NO dry-clutch 6 speed DSG. It doesn't exist.


----------



## Alloy07 (Jul 16, 2014)

1998GTIVR6 said:


> No thanks.. I keep my 6 speed DSG which works great and is fast and I stick with my APR tune which puts far more power. I seen this movie many times before, Dodge sold the Stealths TT with more power and it was the boost increase. They normally tweak the power slightly to make it look like there are mechanicals improvements. I am happy with the 2016 product.
> 
> If someone argues about the 7 speed vs the 6 speed then I would say: why not going 8 speed? or 9 speed? or 10 speed?



Well said, learned a long time ago that trying to keep up with the latest and greatest is a very expensive proposition, at least at my income level.


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

ROW A3s: 7 Speed dry clutch 
US A3s: 6 Speed wet clutch with launch control
S3s: 6 speed wet clutch everywhere

2017+:
Apparently A3s get the 7 speed everywhere, not sure of the S3 though.


----------



## 05LGT (Mar 24, 2013)

So the 2017 US A3's are getting a downgraded DSG, in terms of power handling capability? But at least are getting an additional gear.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

05LGT said:


> So the 2017 US A3's are getting a downgraded DSG, in terms of power handling capability? But at least are getting an additional gear.


They are not getting the 7speed dry clutch...they are getting the current RS3 7speed wet clutch...


----------

